# Sticky  Introductions --Rules--



## toth boer goats

*Introductions is a place to introduce yourself and animals only. *

*Please do not place questions or animal issues here. 

Saying hi, adding details if you wish, of pics of your animals and your operation is welcome. 

If you have a goat issue or question, please find the proper thread category and post it there, it will be seen better for goat issues and questions.

Thanks and Welcome to The Goat Spot. *


----------

